# Importing Car Into Italy



## Dmoesq (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello all! First post, but have been scanning the forum for a bit. My family and I are planning to move from the U.S. to Firenze in July. I am a dual E.U./U.S. citizen (not Italian). I would like to ship my 1987 Porsche 911 Carrera to Italy. I have read on this forum the horror stories of trying to register non-E.U. cars in Italy, but know it is nevertheless possible. I understand the car would need to undergo an inspection and meet certain requirements. Is there anyone that can provide a link to the relevant requirements (preferably in English) and the contact information of someone/service in Italy that can assist with/perform the registration process on my behalf? I would like to make sure I have the best chance of registering this car before I ship it. 

Thank you for all your help. 

Don


----------

